# What did they do to my Cruze?



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been posting about this in the general forum but I should have posted it here. 

A guy told me that this part is the charcoal canister already.

Issue is there's a sound, like air escaping from under the car. It's a continuous howling sound. Like the sound of a bad fuel venting valve. 

I looked at the car after the fix and the only thing that changed was that the charcoal canister next to the gas tank is very clean, like someone was working with it. 

I can't get an answer I understand because this is being translated by my wife from Thai and she has no clue what they are saying. So, have you got any ideas what in the **** they did? They say this is not a problem with the diesel Cruze. Only happens with the petrol Cruze here. About 50% of new Cruzes he said they have to fix this noise.


----------

